# Planning for a planted tank - questions



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm planning to aquascape Hiko's tank. The plan is basically to recreate a miniature fully submerged version of Crimson Sky by James Finley










Plants I'm using:
-Dwarf Baby Tears or Pearl Weed (foreground)
-Red Ludwigia at the back
-Cabomba for accent 
-Bridge + Driftwood and some rocks/pebbles in place of the fossilized wood
-Tank - 2.5g
-Frogbit for some accent




Anyway, will the plants work? I'm using local plants so my options are limited but feel free to suggest anything.
When will my tank be ready to house my fish?


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Dwarf baby shower tears or pearl weed require high light, c02 and ferts do do well. If you do not have these then plan for something else. The red ludwigia also does best with med to high light with more light in the blue spectrum in order to maintain the red color from my experience.

I suggest doing research on each individual plant and its requirements before buying any to save you lots of trouble and money. We don't like seeing a failed tank deture u from trying again


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, I kinda figured they'd be hard to work with since most sites I've seen don't recommend them for beginners. Is there anything that resembles Dwarf Baby Tears which would pair better my other plants?


I researched all the plants' care sheets but I haven't spotted anything about R. Ludwigia requiring blue light. I read Co2 and iron were necessary to maintain the color...


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

So far Ludwiga has grown like crazy for me. You'd need the higher light to maintain the redder color but it will turn green/pink if the light isn't high enough but will still look healthy. In a 2.5 gallon tank higher light won't be an issue at all so long as you use a 6500k CFL preferably a 13 watt but be sure to dose Excel daily or you will have major algae problems. Start with your light 6 hours a day and move it up to 8/10 if you don't see any issues with algae. It never hurts to try plants to see what will work for you. If you really love the plant then absolutely try it, worse thing that will happen is it will melt/die and you try something new. I've had some really nice successes and some really bad disappointments with the plants since we started but by far many more successes without Co2 than I ever expected to have. Also using some type of soil (miracle grow organic potting mix) helps to alleviate the need for Co2 as it helps the plants feed and maintain themselves, just make sure you get the bigger mulch out of it and cap it well so it doesn't float to the top of the substrate.

You can dose Excel daily, while it's not a replacement for Co2 it does help the plants to grow and maintain without algae. We ordered Metricide from online and got a gallon for the price of a large bottle of Excel, you dose half the amount of the Excel but it is basically the same thing for the plants, just saves money and last twice as long, just generic Excel.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, I guess. You have a very good point. I'm gonna start with a few plants here and there just to see if I can maintain them so I don't throw out money like crazy when plants die. 

ATM my light is 8 watts. Will this be enough for a few shoots at least?


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have red Ludwigia and iron dosage is what keeps it nice and red. I usle flourish twice a week in my 10 gallon


----------

